# Trixie and Carole



## Deer Track Acres (May 5, 2013)

Hello

Starting a thread for my lil Trixie. Trixie is 4 years old and not due to foal until about July 18 and is already bagging up. Her udder does get puffy and then goes down somewhat. She is a maiden mare and about 30- 31 inches . I do want to learn how to post pics as I think it will help to share what I see with more experienced breeders . I feel like I am going to be a basket case before this is said and done. Any help I could get with pics would be great. Thank you again for welcoming Trixie and I to this wonderful forum.

Carole

I have tried to attach a picure of Trixie taken a year or so ago.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Hi Carole, welcome to the Nutty Nursery




Your little Trixie is adorable and I am looking forward to seeing what she is hiding



We would love to see a pic of daddy too.

Helpful pics to post at this stage are side shots of her body down at her level and an udder pic.

Once again Welcome


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2013)

Great to see that you have started your own thread for Trixie and well done with the picture as well - she's a very pretty little girl.





As Renee suggested a nice full-on side picture of her, down at her level, plus udder pictures if you can get them. Take the pics every 4 to 5 days for now as this will better show any changes she is making (taken every day at this stage makes it difficult to spot the changes).

A little tip/request - keep to this one thread for any questions/pictures/general chat about Trixie, you, your family/other animals etc. etc., - it means that we have all the 'info' in one place instead of have to read our way through multiple Trixie threads!


----------



## Mousie96 (May 5, 2013)

Oh my she is beautiful! You have a amazing girl! I cant wait to see new pictures of her! We will try to help keep you sane, and therre are so many nice aunties on this forum!


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery! We're so happy you've joined us here and hope you enjoy reading other threads too, as they are full of good information and you will be able to see the transformations, and since each mare is different, much information is spread amongst the threads.

We guarantee you, we are here with NO attitudes, and are willing to answer any questions you may have along the way. So, never be afraid to ask a question -- any and all are welcome -- even if you think it's a "stupid" question. We believe that no question is "stupid" -- and that any time we can share information and experiences with each other, we all learn. So, WELCOME!!

Pictures are important for us to see how Trixie is doing as she progresses. So, you'll see many, many pictures in the other threads, that may help you along the way, as you observe other mares as they moved forward.

Again, WELCOME!!! So glad you are here!!!


----------



## Evelynk2000 (May 5, 2013)

These folks will not only help you stay sane, they'll make you laugh, bring you back to earth with tact, enrich you with knowledge and generally make you feel welcome. And may I say, with all due respect and grin at the ready, that I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that "crazy" isn't that far from "foal".


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 6, 2013)

Hello

Thank you for a warm welcome. I will keep all info and pics to this thread. I plan to attempt new pics today. Daddy is the picture above the member name. I know

he doesn't look like a homoz. horse but he is, I did the color tests on his tail hair. The only other foal I have had out of Coco was a beautiful red leopard. ( We lost Butterscotch to a rare form of pheumonia (sp) at the age of 5 weeks. ) It was some years before we had another foal as it was such an emotional ordeal . But last year we had Rowdy Ruby and it was a text book foaling and all went well and now she is about a year old and a lil spit fire. But here I am again worring over another mare. I guess I learn slow. LOL

Thank for all the help so far, I do plan to keep up with all that is going on with the different mares and foal pics.

Carole


----------



## SummerTime (May 6, 2013)

Welcome! You will be very happy you have found this forum! Everyone is so very nice and helpful! Can't wait to see your new little one!!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

welcome to the nursery



so glad you have joined us!

your little girl is gorgeous and daddy to be is a spunk! looking forward to seeing those side on piccies, I'm sure everything will go fine, what sort of set up do you have for her?


----------



## countrymini (May 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Australia!

Will enjoy watching and waiting for this little one to arrive.


----------



## spindleberry (May 7, 2013)

Hello! Welcome! Beautiful girl you have there!



Feel free to ask any questions, everyone is so helpful here!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 7, 2013)

Hello
Got some pics of Trixie , just have to have enough sense to get them posted now. I am on dial-up so may be only able to post 1 or 2 at a time. Trixie has 10 x12 box stall at nite.
When its nice weather and daytime hours she is outside with 2 yearling fillies. For now we have sawdust on her floor ,but closer to time we will change that to clean brite wheat straw. Her staw is well ventilated and well lite. I do not however have electric in my barn.; I would like to know if there are any foaling alert systems that run without electric ?
;My barn is a far piece from the house so extension cords are not possible. Her udder is considerable down today, but you can tell by the loose skin that it has been much more swollen at some point in the past week or so. If it would stay the way it is today for a month or so it would not worry me so much but when it gets so swollen and tight that

birth looks any moment, thats when I get edgey. I am having trouble with pics, didn't have trouble the other day. I used the little box that says image. Not working for me today however.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

If the pictures are on your computer, you can come to the reply box and click on "More Reply Options". Then at the bottom of the new box, there is a box that says "Browse" and you can find the picture on your computer and click on it.

Under the "Browse" is a button that says "Attach This File". That will upload it to LB, and will give you a box on the right that says "Add To Post | Delete"

Wherever you place your cursor and hit the add to post, it will add the picture in there.

Since it only loads one photo at a time, it might be easier than trying to use the picture box.

Hope it works for you.

If the pictures are on your computer, you can come to the reply box and click on "More Reply Options". Then at the bottom of the new box, there is a box that says "Browse" and you can find the picture on your computer and click on it.

Under the "Browse" is a button that says "Attach This File". That will upload it to LB, and will give you a box on the right that says "Add To Post | Delete"

Wherever you place your cursor and hit the add to post, it will add the picture in there.

Since it only loads one photo at a time, it might be easier than trying to use the picture box.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 9, 2013)

Pictures of Trixie


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, it is hard to see how far she is at this angle. Next time can you take the udder shot from behind and the tummy shot down at her level.



Thanks


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 9, 2013)

Hello

I sure will. I probably will get that done today as I will be at the barn most of the afternoon. In the pic I sent of her milk sac it does not appear full or tight but

it does change , and sometimes it very full and very tight.

Carole


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Is it fuller and tighter in the morning? They normally swell more during the night and then go down during the day after exercise, the day you bring her in for the night and it is still swollen is usually the day she will probably foal


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 11, 2013)

It is fuller in the a.m. when she has been stalled. I worried that she was bagging up early as she was exposed to the stallion Aug.27-30. So her due date is pretty far of.

I will try to get better pics soon .


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

How is she doing? She is such a beauty, I am getting excited to see what she is hiding


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 14, 2013)

Carole, welcome to the nutty nursery from Diamond, my mare, and I am Nicole. I don't get much free time to join in on fun here, but my mare is in early labor tonight. I am the only human coherant right now in my house, so I have time to visit tonight between checks.

Diamond was taken to a breeder at the same time your mare was bred. Turns out she is a hussy and came to us preggers in July.

But Trixie is a cute girl and I can't wait to see what surprise she has for you! Welcome here, you will find great Aunties to keep you sane. I have and this is my first time. Good luck to you and Trixie.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

Hello all

Trixies 300th day is June 25th. I am going to try to attach pics that I took yesterday.

Carole


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

Having a few problems with posting again. Hopefully this will work.


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

Looking beautiful!


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

Yep beautiful and full. Lol she is just adorable and my dream colour. How tall is she?


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

Trixie is about 30-31 inches. Stallion is 31.5 inches tall. I keep telling her how much I love blue eyes. I think see might be listening too.

Trixie has I blue eye. She is lwo positive also .. Trixie loves to be brushed and talked to.

Carole

I am going to see what I may need for my foaling kit. I see there is a helpful link for that also.


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

The should be a stunning baby!!

If you read through all the pinned threads, I think you'll find some really helpful informaiton for foaling! She's looking so good!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

WOW Australia !!! Thats my dream place !!

My all time faverite movie took place there. ( The Thorn Birds).


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

I do have a question or 2. Can any one telll me about the foaling collars ? Are they battery operated and ring into a cell phone ? I was thinking about investing in one. I do not have electic in my barn however.

Also I have been reading about this mare and that mare and my question is this , If a mare has a tough time with foaling ( maiden mare) is it best not to breed her again ?

Or would the next time be an easier birth ?


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

She looks very close to me so you might not have time to order a Foal Alert but yes I think they are battery operated. Keep a close eye on her from now on and it would be a good idea to take a chair and a blanket and camp out in your barn from now on. She looks like a small framed girl and with her being a maiden she will need your help. Most maidens give birth the second time more easily.

Can you take a pic of her hooha inside and out please


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

Maiden mares can sometimes have a harder time because it is the first time all the muscles get stretched out. So they tend to carry their first babies up high and tight to their bodies. Coming through the birth canal can be a tight fit -- and they may need a little help stretching around baby's head -- which you can asisst with so she doesn't tear.

Once they've foaled, the next pregnancies you may see her dropping baby lower, and doing more stretching out as she gets closer. But even a difficult first delivery is no reason not to breed her again.

Some maidens just pop them out with no difficulties -- that's why being very attentive to them and being there when they foal is so important. You just never know how each one will be -- as each one can be very different.

As you've read in the posted threads, even after a bad dystocias, mares can go on to successfully bring healthy babies with no problems to the ground. The key is being there to help if it's needed.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 26, 2013)

Heres the outside.


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Carole, are you absolutely sure about your dates - or Trixie's dates?? LOL!! Any way she could have bee covered 'through the fence' as some mares have been. She really looks very close to foaling from your recent pictures - certainly not nearly a month away from 300 days! Did you perhaps cover her at an earlier date then covered her again when she 'seemed' to come back into season.

You need to be watching her very carefully from now on - as Renee said, if we didn't have your dates to go on, we would be telling you to camp out in your barn and not to leave her for a moment (without someone else to take your place) because she looks really close.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

I totally agree Anna, that is why I asked for the Hooha pic which has confirmed my suspicion. She looks really close to foaling in my opinion.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 27, 2013)

Hello

The dates are what they are. Covered only on August 27-30 only. Could not have been bred any other time. No fence busines here. Stallions are stalled 2 fields away.

I may have the vet out this week to look at her. I need some piece of mind about this. Will keep you updated.

Carole


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Then we'll wait happily for a vet update! She's so pretty and this little one will just be beautiful!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

We sure will


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Sounds a sensible idea - one of my friend's mares has less udder than Trixie and she's just passing her 300 day's date, which is what made me wonder about Trixie!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 28, 2013)

Hello all

Trixie is status quo today. Seems her ole self this a.m. Vet is coming out at 9 tomorrow morning. I want him to give her a good look over. I will be giving him the

important dates.

I will keep this updated .

Carole


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

Great thanks for the update.



for tomorrow


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

Can't wait for the update! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update - will be interested to hear what the vet says.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 29, 2013)

Hello all

Okay......... here is what Dr. Mike has to say about Trixie.

She is healthy, her frame is substanial he believes for carrying a foal and for foaling. He said if I didn't have dates to go on he too would think she was close.

He currently can see no problems thou. He does think (as we do) that she looks more advanced then maybe she should. But haveing said that ,

He feels there is no need to worry at this point.

Her milk sac is tight but not hot and tender. He too told me maiden mares can be quirky. ( I already knew this)

His service is a 24 hour operation. Thank goodness !! I ask about the drug regumate (sp.) His eyes flashed and said there was quite a down side to it. So I did not pursure that avenue.

The only worrisom thing he mentioned was the dredded "T" word.

Carole


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

That is good news Carole, how many days is she now? Coco gave birth here to a perfect baby at 298 days so maybe they are starting a new fashion!

You have me lost on the "T" word.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Im glad you asked Renee..I was feeling rather stupid about not knowing the T word myself.

Carole, quite some time ago I too asked my vet about regumate and my vet said the same thing...I was a bit confused myself b/c I thought it was used frequently...I cant recall exactly what he said but I was a bit dumb founded.

diane, could you please explain what perhaps the vet was thinking...side affects that you know of, thanks.


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

What is the "T" word?

I'm pleased to hear all is well and we just have to wait her out.....as usual! Very exciting and I'm happy for you (and us) !


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2013)

Twins????

If so I would not even think twice about it. Diane, I am borrowing your pics to help put Carole's mind at ease.

These girls had about a month still to go and yep, they had 1 baby.

/monthly_05_2013/post-8000-0-33519800-1369346419_thumb.jpg/monthly_05_2013/post-8000-0-26507600-1369346627_thumb.jpg


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

oh...twins?? very smart Renee

diane I cant believe those girls are still preggo...whats it been now ? 2 maybe 3 years? LOL

Maybe if you show us some udder pictures we can help you figure out their due date. hee hee


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Please don't worry about twins. It is such a rare happening, and in almost ALL instances, the mare can NOT carry to term. There are a few cases where twins have been produced -- but one is usually quite a bit smaller than the other. But again -- such a rare occurence, and your girl is progressing very nicely and is of good shape -- not even as huge as the pictures of my two.

Both the girls above produced small single births, of normal sized foals -- so take a deep breath and relax. All is well.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 31, 2013)

Hello all

I have not counted what day she is on but June 25th is the 300th day. I was wondering if someone could give me a company name for a foal alarm collar ?

Also I would like to learn about the regumate drug. What exacty does it do? and what are the draw backs to it. I am always wanting to learn .

Trixie is just fine this A.M.

I think the vet mentioned twins because how far along she looked. Trixie had a tummy before she was bred and she does not have as much back muscle as my other mares.

(she came to me this way.)

I thought maybe that would account for part of her appearance now ?

I want to thank everyone for being soooooooooooo helpful so far. I do appreciate the pics of the other mares.

Carole


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2013)

Just saw one on the sale board a couple days ago..its probably a couple pages back by now.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello

Just an update.

Trixie is on day app. 283. All is well.

Milk sac is huge. Hooha very relaxed . Rump muscles no different. ( not relaxed yet.) She is pretty grouchy with her little friends.

We are working on installing a camera system.

Carole


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

YEAH for the cam!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello

Cams up and how interesting is this !!

I do have a question . Trixie lays down quite a bit. ( at night ) Is this normal ? I figured as big as she is she probably stood most of the night, however this is not the case.

Maybe she is not as close as we all think ?

Can you ladies with more experience can enlighten me a little ?

Carole


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2013)

I think we need some updated pictures of Trixie. At 280+ days she is approx over a month away from normal foaling dates (and most mares are going well over this year it seems!) so I would not have expected her to have a full udder yet nor would she look very relaxed behind - are your dates correct??

And yes, providing that she has LOTS of deep bedding in her stall, she will be only too happy to give her legs a rest and spend plenty of time laying down - my girls sleep flat out for hours at a time (snoring happily!) right up to the day/night they foal. I think it is only those without deep beds who prefer not to lay down as they find it difficult to get comfortable on a 'hard' surface.

And is your cam link one that we can also view?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with Anna, she obviously feels safe and comfy and is resting her little legs.

We do need pics though


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2013)

In TOTAL AGREEMENT with Anna. The deeper the bedding the more she'll enjoy taking the weight off her little hooves! She sounds like she's doing great. Please let us see more pictures of her! Can't wait!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello

I think Trixie is doing fine. I will try to post new pics by Monday afternoon. It did help to have the vet out. ( at least some piece of mind).

We are pondering on the camera and the internet thing. It doesn't help that we are on dinasaur dial-up.

Her milk sac is huge but not real tight. There is some loose skin still on it. I have my fingers crossed that we can make it to at least day 300.

She was only exposed on August 27-30. What day would some of you think she would be due ? I thought maybe I did not calculate the date correctly.

I came up with about August 4th. I will admit I am concerned about how ready she seems to be.

Thanks for reading and walking through this with Bob and I.

Carole


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Carole, its great that you have a camera on her now. I just want to give you a heads up about her milk sac and my experience. This year my mare, that I didn't expect to foal for several more weeks, was very similar to your girl Trixie. Loose skin and not warm at all..but it was huge. I actually commented on it to one of the aunties that I couldn't believe how big she was and actually went out and checked her that evening and all was normal. I didn't have camera on her and had planned on setting it up the next day. Honest to Betsy, it was 1 hr after I checked that I heard something strange out in the barn and went out and rechecked...there was the baby still in sac and poor PNut did not have the energy ( Im assuming here ) to even get up or stand to help it out. The baby was still in the sac.We have a beautiful filly and all went well but when Diane, Renee and the others keep telling people that these mares are Sneeky they sure mean it.I have no idea how long my filly was laying still in the sac there but someone from above had a hand in saving her by making me go out and recheck her. Another point is that we see our mares everyday and sometimes ( in my case anyway )get complacent, we don't see the changes that others see when they get pictures once or twice a week...especially when someone puts the 2 pictures side by side..... I haven't read your whole thread so I don't know if you have used the strips yet but I guess what Im just trying to hit home is just how dang fast these mares can go from 0 to 60. Im really not trying to scare you and I hope I didn't come across like it.

"It did help to have the vet out. (at least for some piece of mind)".......makes me laugh because I think my piece of mind calls to the vet sent he and his family on his Aruba vacation this year. LOL I hope all goes well for you sooner rather than later and you will soon have a beautiful wee one to enjoy for the Summer.

heidi


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 15, 2013)

Well put Heidi! Carole, both of Heidi's mare foaled approx a month early this year, just to be different from nearly all the other mares on here - I think they did it because they heard Heidi talking about marestare, and they wanted to prevent us Aunties having the pleasure of all the chat that we do while patiently watching for babies to arrive! LOL!!

Carole, I never really bother too much about dates/days, I have a covering date and simply 'call' the due to foal date as one month before (11 months) to give me an approx idea. I then watch the girls closely and as soon as they show any signs of gettng an udder (which is normally 4 weeks approx before they are due) they are stalled at nights and watched. In all my years of foaling mares I have be very lucky in that they have all had nice full udders showing before they foaled, plus most of them have followed another of the 'getting closer to foaling' signs by having an udder that has not reduced in size/feel after a day out in the fields. That fact, plus the other 'close to foaling' signs that I also watch for, gives me the clue that there will not be long to wait before I will be welcoming a new baby.

With or without a camera (and I only had cameras a couple of years ago) the mares are seen and checked by me or my daughter several times every night from the moment they are stalled at night - we have never relied on just watching a camera, preferring to get outside with the girls, giving more hay where necessary and clearing up any droppings to keep the stalls clean incase they should suddenly foal. My girls really love all this night time activity, they like the company, enjoy the scratches and the attention and become very relaxed about having us pop in and out which is very useful when it comes to being with them at foaling time. Once they are close to foaling we camp out with them with enough coffee, tea and nibbles to last the night as this is the ONLY way to be present as the early stages of labour start, giving you the chance to make plans (notify the vet) should something look/seem wrong early on, or if all goes well, to be there to make sure the new baby clears the birth sack quickly if it doesn't 'break' immediately.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures of Trixie - I'm sure you know the requirements, down at Trixie's level, one from side on, one from the rear, one of her udder and one of her udder from the rear with her tail just moved sideways - so that we can see how she is progressing and try to help you get this baby safely delivered with as little stress to your good selves as possible!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 16, 2013)

The only experience I have in this situation was last year when one of my girls bagged up really fast and foaled 6 weeks early ( due date was exact as she was hand bred) the foal did ok but he needed a lot of help getting started.

I think you need to check all other signs to see if she is close to foaling or just a early/slow udder producer.

Does she have any discharge at all on her hooha?

Looking forward to new pics to see how she looks now


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello ladies

I have a few updatd pics of my lil Trixie. I also have a bit more info. I checked her ph level with the foaling test strips. It was darkish teal, looked like between

a 7 -8. I think this is good news. Does anyone else use these srtrips ? are they accurate ? Just a reminder Trixie was bred only on the 27-30 of August. I figured the 300 day to be about june 25. Trixie has looked very close to foaling for a least a month. I am hoping to get to day 300 at least.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, what strips are you using, are they pool strips?

Judging by her body shape she looks very close, can you take a pic from behind to see how wide she is and 1 of her hooha and udder too please


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 22, 2013)

The strips are called Foal-time.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 22, 2013)

I will try to get pics from behind today . Maybe better pics altogether, I don't think I did a very good job this time.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hard to tell if her nipples are pointing straight down w/he coloring but boy oh boy...she looks real close..I don't see too many wrinkles in her bag either. I and many others do use foal strip and are usually pretty accurate but they change really fast once you get to 7 IMO. Watch her real good from now on ..even testing Morning then later in the evening. Shouldn't be long now I don't think!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 22, 2013)

I sure hope we can get to day 300. Nipples are basicly pointing down but not filled out. Just a very few wrinkles from behind. Trixie isn't due till August 4.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Great pics thanks. Foal-time strips are excellent and very acurate but you need to check a couple of times a day as they can change fast. As Heidi says once she gets to 7 she could go any time. I have had girls foal at night when they were testing 6.8 in the morning.

Her hooha looks ready but I think her udder could fill a bit more. I don't think she will go much longer before foaling.


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2013)

Foal time strips are very accurate, and I personally LOVE them. I wouldn't worry about hitting day 300 -- she's close enough for baby to be healthy and strong. I've had healtlhy "full-term" foals at day 297, and I know some have had them as early as 287, so shes close enough for you not to worry.

She's looking very good and ready if she wants. But I think she'll go a bit longer! She's just GORGEOUS!!! But you know, I'm partial to SPOTS!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello

Checked ph today. Looks like 7.0. Hoping to get to day 300. Tuesday !!!!

I know my lil leopard filly is in a hurry to meet us all but I really want her to wait a bit longer. I will say I am resting a bit easier since Diane says it okay now.

Thanks ladies for all your help.

Carole


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes she is fine to foal now as long as you are there to help baby get started


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 24, 2013)

Day 299................ and all is well.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 25, 2013)

How about some new pics when you have a minute


----------



##  (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, yes, please.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 25, 2013)

Heres some pics from today. No utter pics as it was overcast and I just couldn't get them light enough.

I am going to check ph level again tomorrow. Hopefully it will not have changed, it would be nice to go a couple weeks more.

What do you gals think ? Does her shape look like we could go a couple more weeks ? Also is it safe to fly spay at this point ?

Due date August 4. Today is 300th day.

Carole


----------



##  (Jun 26, 2013)

She is looking good!! It's hard to tell without her udder pictures, but hopefully she'll wait a bit for you. But, she's doing fabulous!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2013)

As Diane said it is hard to say, her uddet eill be the true sign.



she looks fed up with it all though bless her, mine always get that look at the end.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello

I will try to get udder pics tomorrow. Will check ph again then also.

So until tomorrow............

Carole

Ps

I am praying for a no "action" nite again tonite.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello

Utter pis taken today.

I plan to check ph level this evening.


----------



##  (Jun 27, 2013)

ooooooooooooooooo!!!! Looks VERY good!!! Keep us posted on her pH.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2013)

WOW!! She's more or less ready to go! Time to be sitting up all night!! It has been know for ph to drop from 7 to foaling in four hours!! I wouldnt be leaving her alone during the day either.

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 27, 2013)

hello

ph is no higher than 6.8. Could be a bit lower. Hubby and I are going back and forth on the closest number. He says 6.8. I say a bit lower.


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

sounds like she's on the final lap! Watch carefully, as she can drop and foal in 1 day with that pH. Happy foaling!! Don't take your eyes off her!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 28, 2013)

Great News !! Yes, it can go lower and it will go fast so she may foal even before you get a chance to recheck. So like diane says..don't take your eyes off her and get all your foaling stuff and camera ready. ...and pray you have no thunder storms today/tonight!!! Good Luck and Safe, Happy Foaling!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 3, 2013)

Just a little update.

Trixie is fine and still very much preganet. (sp).

We have strawed her stall and we are keeping an eye on her. She loves her straw. We have moved the moniter to the bedroom for better viewing. Her ph looks to be about 6.8 to 6.4. I think she looks a ways off but looks can be decieving. I will post a pic or 2 from last evening.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2013)

Safe foaling if tonights the night!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2013)

So glad you have hubby there to watch with you - one can sit and watch the monitor while the other has some snooze time on the bed fully clothed. I say fully clothed as many mares have been known to foal before their watchers have had time to get dressed!!

At the first sign of her pacing her stall or doing a second pile of droppings very soon after the first, get out there with her straight away. As soon as the little white 'bubble' appears look and check for two hooves (one will be slightly behind the other), another contraction and you can gently feel inside her for the 'knob' of the nose - all present and you are good to go, gently helping her to give birth as she has each contraction. One leg and the nose coming, dont wait, get her up and walking round to stop the contractions and call the vet. The vet will be able to reach in and fetch the 'lost' leg forward if you have been able 'stop' the birth before things go too far.

I'm sure everything will be fine, but I just wanted to draw your attention to the need for these early checks as it is so much easier to correct any problems before the foal progresses too far through the birth canal.






Good luck and safe foaling - looking forward to the Happy Announcement!!


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2013)

With a 6.4 I'm wishing you a happy and safe foaling of a healthy little one! I'll be waiting to read an announcement!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2013)

Heading to bed early tonight but wanted to see if you had any news for us first...hope all is well. it wont be long now and you and hubby will be able to get some sleep. Good Luck!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2013)

Well it's morning here in the UK, but guess it is still the middle of the night with you! Keeping my fingers crossed that all is well and that you will soon have a little baby scampering around.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 4, 2013)

July 4th Yipee we made it this far !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only 30 days till due date.

Carole


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2013)

Im home between catering events and had to run in and check if there were any fireworks going off in your barn yet...6.4 should put it today sometime I would think


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

6.4 is I think like 24-48 hours? But, we know it can drop from 7.4 to foaling in one day, so it's all up to the little lady!!! Safe foaling IF she decides!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello all

I have aquestion. Do the foaling strips get old possible not as accurate ?

Mine are probable a couple years old , always kept dry and indoors, but just wondering.

about a week ago I rechecked Trixie ph level and the spot turned a very dark teal. Before that it was reading 6.8 or so. Its back to reading 6.8 - 6.4.

So has anyone had this happen before ? Trixie is fine today and does not look or act like today maybe the day.

Also there is a fair amount of movement in the flank area still.

Carole


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, their accuracy will change over time due to humidity and age -- even though you try to keep them "out of the elements"

They're pretty cheap, I'd buy a new pack.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay ............ That could explain things. Thnk you so much Diane.

I will try to get those ordered today.

Carole


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 6, 2013)

She's here !!!!!!!!!!!!

We are not leopard but we are cute !!!

Born about an hour ago. Trying to stand and thinking about finding the breakfast bar.

Carole

Will have a picture maybe later today.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh WOW!! Those test strips were working! LOL!!





Many congratulations!! Hope all went well - cant wait for some pics and all the details. Well done Trixie!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello

Here are some details. Little one is not quite 19 inches tall. Striped hooves and pretty blue eyes. Not a white hair to be seen. Born about midnite and the sac so heavy and attached like nothing I had ever seen. Baby was out of sac but cord (sac was very much attached.) We had to cut it with wire cutters. Foal was not able to stand until freed of this. I looked sac over and inside of sac was more or less purpleish colored. Baby has poohed

but Trixie has not pooped since 10 oclock last nite. Trixie and baby are out for some exercise for an hour or 2. Trixie is very watchful and is at ease

with Bob and I close by. I am careful to not get between Momma and Baby.


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry about Trixie not pooping -- they clear their systems just before foaling. Start giving her soft wet feeds several times today and tomorrow, and it will help start her system again.

Baby is just beautiful!!!!! And so lucky that Trixie gave you this pretty little one on a weekend -- so you can spend lots of time enjoying this miracle!!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2013)

As Diane said, mares often dont poo again for 24 hours - they have cleared their system out pre foaling. This is why you need to offer lots of small wet feeds for the first couple of days plus their normal soft leafy hay of course and any grass available when they are outside. Dry feeds can cause a blockage and therefore colic.

And you are right to keep from getting between Trixie and her new baby, Mommas can be a bit possessive for the first week or so.

Love the pictures, she is a really cute little girl - very pretty!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

Congratulations, she is adorable. After your description of the placenta I would guess that is why she foaled early. I have had exactly the same situation and my vet was present at the birth, she checked the placenta thoroughly and told me it was the reason she didn't carry to full term. These are the cases when it is so important to be there to help as the foal couldn't make it alone. Well done for being such a good mummy






Keep the pics coming


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Renee,

I was hoping for someone to post about this. I have a question or 2. Did your vet offer up an explantion for this strange occourance ?

Have you rebred this mare and if so did it happen again ?

It was really a strange looking placenta It wasn't just attached with a thin cord as we think of. , it does make more sense as to way we didn't see hardly any movement and it expains why she was early. This filly of Trixies didn't look like a premie. She is a chunk, and very livey.

Carole


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

My vet said it was a form of placentitis and did suggest that I didn't rebreed her as this wasn't the first time she had had problems foaling. I had noticed earlier during the pregnancy though that her vulva was dirty (as if she had been leaking) and had asked the vet about putting her on as course of anti biotic just to be safe but she had said it wasn't necessary, I wish I had insisted.

I would ask your vet about having her checked before rebreeding her. I think the vets now suggest a cytology smear in conjunction with an endometrial culture.

We really do NEED some more pics now


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello

I will call the vet tomorrow a.m. and touch basis with them. I will try to descripe what the placenta looked like. I will ask about the test you told me about also.

I will let you know what he says.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello

Okay here is what Dr. Mike said. It was a sterile form of placentitis. He does not know if it would happen with Trixie again . He does not know why it happened.

At this point he thought the test would not gain us any more knowledge, but he thought they would be very helpful before we would breed her again.

At this point in time I have no plans to breed her again at least not for a few years. I will admit it was a scary situation for a while on Friday nite. Fancy has not completely

unfolded, seems to be a wee bit of a issue with the back legs. Vet says it was common with this type of pregancy, but usually the curve is between hock and corrnet but he has seen it above the hock like Fancy seems to be experiencing.

Fancys hair was pretty short like a preemie would be.

Momma and baby are fine today.

I do have a quick question for someone, I don't think she is blink but I do think her vision maybe limited. Is this common for early foals ?

Trixie is a good Momma and has enough milk for 3 or 4 foals.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 8, 2013)

She is just adorable, congratulations!!! I bet the filly will unfold beautifully, she just needs the time to strengthen those pretty legs.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2013)

'Normal' foals have limited vision for a while after birth (let alone one born early) which is why it is so important that they are allowed to bond with their dams at birth - they learn the scent of their dam by interacting with her while searching for the milk bar etc. After a normal birth and a quick check over for baby and dam, any extra human 'help' can mean that baby will pick up on human 'scent' and become confused between that and the scent of it's dam. Which is why (allowing for any medical reason) we say that once baby and Momma have been checked over, remove all humans from the stall and just watch from a distance while baby gets to its feet, meets its Momma properly and eventually finds the milk bar to start nursing - so satisfying to stand quietly aside and watch nature at work!

After an hour or so if Momma seems well settled and with no signs of colic, she can have the first of her wet mushy feeds and her hay supply topped up, plus if you are giving an ivermectin wormer then that can be given in the next hour or so. But if all is well then let them get to know each other and make that important bond, after all baby does actually belong to its Momma not to us!!

Regarding her little legs, bet you will see a vast improvement in a short while - just let her take plenty of exercise to help strengthen things up!





She's such a pretty girl - keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes I agree with Anna, just give her time and her eye sight will be fine and as Anna said leave them to bond without "interfering" smells or noises as her nose and ears are what she is relying on now. Plenty of outside time will strengthen her little legs





More pics needed of course


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2013)

Totally agree! And I also agree that giving baby the opportunity to use her legs will strengthen and straighten them out in no time!!

More pictures please!!


----------

